# how important are omega 3 caps in keto diet?



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

never really done omega or any fish oil caps, but would be good to exchange these caps for nuts at some point. what doses do people run a day to maximise results, as i dont thing im getting enough fats in to my keto diet.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it depends on your whole diet pal. if your eating alot of olive oil/mac nut oil etc/salmon then you will get alot of omegas from them. i take 6 1 gram tablets all the time. if you were wanting to use them to replace fat in a meal then it would depend how much fat they were replacing but this isnt normal practice on a keto diet i believe.

3-6 a day would be fine IMO when on a ketp as you should be getting alot of fats from food etc.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

i know most people run around 10g fish oil a day mate.

pscarb and con i have read have both run anything up to 60g a day!

www.simplysupplements.co.uk are the best price i have found so far in uk...but trueprotein.com offer best price on fish oil!

rep me if good advice please.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i seem to go through a bag of 300gram of nuts a day! heard good things about omega, i could take 3 gram in a morning and 3 gram just before bed, i think 6gram would be sufficient amount of fats, although on keto i believe the more fats the better?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

btw my diet is still a handful of nuts per meal, ive stooped it down to 5 meals a day now instead of 6 as with work etc and what time i go to bed its impossible for me to get a 6th meal in especially with my new hours. 5 is fine for me anyways! completely dropped peanut butter, such a sin on a keto diet and far too nice haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I would take the fish oils. Remember there are several types of omega 3 and three omega fatty acids that are essential - ALA, DHA and EPA, and nuts and seed oils don't contain DHA or EPA, just ALA. The body can convert some of the ALA to the other two but only just enough to meet basic requirements and not enough for optimum health - so IMO fish oils are vital if you don't eat a lot of oilly fish.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I would take the fish oils. Remember there are several types of omega 3 and three omega fatty acids that are essential - ALA, DHA and EPA, and nuts and seed oils don't contain DHA or EPA, just ALA. The body can convert some of the ALA to the other two but only just enough to meet basic requirements and not enough for optimum health - so IMO fish oils are vital if you don't eat a lot of oilly fish.


Quality post mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I would take the fish oils. Remember there are several types of omega 3 and three omega fatty acids that are essential - ALA, DHA and EPA, and nuts and seed oils don't contain DHA or EPA, just ALA. The body can convert some of the ALA to the other two but only just enough to meet basic requirements and not enough for optimum health - so IMO fish oils are vital if you don't eat a lot of oilly fish.


theirs the technical reason. great post as always.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I used to eat 20 + 1000mg oils a day on the diet. Sometimes more.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

excellent post, if i was to obtain ALA, DHA and EPA how many per meal would i be taking, 1 gram of each per meal if im eating 6 meals per take that would be gram of fish oils per day of the essentials..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys - appreciated 

The minimum amount of omega 3 suggested is normally around 400mg (depending where you read it, lol), of which at least 100mg should be ALA and 300mg between EPA and DHA. This only amounts to around one cap of fish oil and a drizzle of something like flax/linseed oil but you can benefit from going a lot higher as more omega 3 is needed in most diets to offset high omega 6 levels.

As a general rule, one fish oil cap per meal is a good way to go, with at least one meal a day also containing a big desert spoonful or a liberal drizzle of an ALA rich seed oil or a 100g or so of nuts. This will keep the ALA and DHA/EPA all balanced and improve the ratio between omega 3 and omega 6 too


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

just got some fish oil tabs today, 1000 mg tabs containing 18% EPA, 12% DHA, and 330mg of omega 3. Vitamin E at 10mg also. will be taking 5/6 g a day of these. 1 per meal.

would it be aquired to still have a handul of nuts per meal also, or is this not required and instead used a replacement for a handful of nuts? x


----------

